
Catching a Real Ball in Virtual Reality - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11457.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-03/dr-
uvr032017...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-03/dr-
uvr032017.php)

(official release linked from Disney site)

Project page, with video and full PDF:

[https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/catching-a-
real-b...](https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/catching-a-real-ball-in-
virtual-reality/)

